# There are no mice in Cheltenham.



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Inspired by the pics of the baby mice I decided I'd like to keep some again but there are none to be found here :-(. Where can I get some from? There's not even any in the local paper. Help me find some meeces please.


----------



## AnnB (Nov 6, 2011)

Check Friday Ad online. There was an advert for two mice in Gloucester a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2012)

Wouldn't you prefer rats? There is sure to be a rat/mouse rescue in every city.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2012)

polishrose said:


> Inspired by the pics of the baby mice I decided I'd like to keep some again but there are none to be found here :-(. Where can I get some from? There's not even any in the local paper. Help me find some meeces please.


Good mouse breeders are pretty thin on the ground around our area  The only mice I have been able to find are feeder mice or pet shop 

Your best option is to trawl through preloved or gumtree I'm afraid  I don't think we have a rescue that takes in mice in this part of the country :mad2:


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

househens said:


> Wouldn't you prefer rats? There is sure to be a rat/mouse rescue in every city.


I don't have space for a rat cage sadly


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Good mouse breeders are pretty thin on the ground around our area  The only mice I have been able to find are feeder mice or pet shop
> 
> Your best option is to trawl through preloved or gumtree I'm afraid  I don't think we have a rescue that takes in mice in this part of the country :mad2:


I'm probably going to sound really really dumb now but I am prepared to be educated, but what's the difference between feeder mice and normal pet mice?

There is a pet shop in Gloucester that will have some in next Tuesday-one of their staff breeds them...what should I look for as they're from a pet shop?It's been years and years since I had mice.And back when I had them pet shops were the only place to get them and they had loads and loads of them.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Would you be prepared to travel? I know my geography is shocking and not exactly sure how far you are from us but I know of some in rescue mice Bristol.

Where I volunteer has a single female which is desperate for a friend, if you could find someone to bond her with. Rescue Status - Yate Small Animal Foster & Rehome

There is also Micklemarsh Mouse House, I haven't been there personally but I know a few on here have worked with them. mickelmarshmouse


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2012)

polishrose said:


> I'm probably going to sound really really dumb now but I am prepared to be educated, but what's the difference between feeder mice and normal pet mice?
> 
> There is a pet shop in Gloucester that will have some in next Tuesday-one of their staff breeds them...what should I look for as they're from a pet shop?It's been years and years since I had mice.And back when I had them pet shops were the only place to get them and they had loads and loads of them.


You're probably not going to like this reply but a feeder is something that has been bred to feed a reptile, so because they won't be around long no care is taken with their breeding or upbringing 

If you choose to go with the pet shop I would ask lots of questions on the progeny, as in how long they normally live for, are they susceptible to tumours (but I doubt they will be able to tell you the answer because all their young will be sold off without a second thought ) and when you look at the babies make sure they are bright eyed and bushy tailed so to speak 

Although these mice will be looking for homes soon and I'm sure transport can be arranged so they are close enough for you  http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/256414-baby-mice-pic-heavy.html


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

swatton42 said:


> Would you be prepared to travel? I know my geography is shocking and not exactly sure how far you are from us but I know of some in rescue mice Bristol.
> 
> Where I volunteer has a single female which is desperate for a friend, if you could find someone to bond her with. Rescue Status - Yate Small Animal Foster & Rehome
> 
> There is also Micklemarsh Mouse House, I haven't been there personally but I know a few on here have worked with them. mickelmarshmouse


Bristol is 45 miles away so a pain by car and too expensive BUT I could get there on the train for much cheaper...would mice be OK on the train though?Wouldn't want to stress them out.I'm just looking at the sites now.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> You're probably not going to like this reply but a feeder is something that has been bred to feed a reptile, so because they won't be around long no care is taken with their breeding or upbringing
> 
> If you choose to go with the pet shop I would ask lots of questions on the progeny, as in how long they normally live for, are they susceptible to tumours (but I doubt they will be able to tell you the answer because all their young will be sold off without a second thought ) and when you look at the babies make sure they are bright eyed and bushy tailed so to speak
> 
> Although these mice will be looking for homes soon and I'm sure transport can be arranged so they are close enough for you  http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/256414-baby-mice-pic-heavy.html


Thank you.It's a bit risky getting them from a pet shop. 
The mice in those pics are gorgeous-some of them look like they're wearing knickers teehee


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Wouldn't be the first time small animals have travelled on trains...haven't tried it myself.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Mice can be fine travelling on trains if you do it properly - mine came from Bristol via Southampton and Manchester by train then went with me in the car to Scotland!! A proper carrier would be needed, and either some apple or some cucumber. Using that gives them something to eat and gives them plenty of water without having to worry about leaking water bottles  And don't forget plenty of bedding as well


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

Mimi Spence Rodent Rescue East London

Animal Samaritans SE London Branch

The Rat Rehoming Centre, for all UK may have contacts for mice.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

The first 2 are 100 miles away from me but I'll try the last one 

I've typed rat rehoming centre into google and come up with nothing-do you have a link for them at all?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

The best way to arrange a mouse train is to find the mice that you want to rehome, then post on general asking if anyone is doing the journey, eg, if you were getting some from me (no Im not rehoming them ) you could do a thread entitled Huddersfield to Cheltenham, and generally the rodent section are pretty good at bumping it up for you, weve managed to do this a few times. If you see any near me I dont mind holding onto them till transport can be arranged and Im sure there are a few members who will do the same.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im rubbish at geography but are any of these anywhere near? mice, Pets in United Kingdom - Search results - browse classified ads, place an ad for free


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

Sorry I am in Oz. Thought Cheltenham was somewhere in London. I'm computer illiterate. Have to write everything and 2 finger type it out.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Animals Available - Yate Small Animal Foster & Rehome


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

All I knew was Cheltenham had a Ladies College!

Found all number of obscure Sanctuaries and Rescue Centres on

Index of UK Animal Sanct. and Rescue Centres, Misc Section. goats, reptiles,rabbits, ferrets, gerbils, mice rats, etc 

Very odd little site, but very touching. Don't know which are closer to you.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Animals Available - Yate Small Animal Foster & Rehome


I've already suggested that 1!   

It's where I volunteer, poor little Wendy mouse has been there ages now, with no-one asking about her and no other she-mice coming in to give her some company.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm pretty useless at knowing which are closest to people. I have to google everything and see if it comes up near the vague area given by people.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

swatton42 said:


> I've already suggested that 1!
> 
> It's where I volunteer, poor little Wendy mouse has been there ages now, with no-one asking about her and no other she-mice coming in to give her some company.


I would love to bring her here to live with my group, tis a wee bit far though. she must be so lonely


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks all for your help-sadly none on that link you provided tdm.
I think I'm too much of a newbie with mice to risk taking on Wendy and trying to find other mice to be friends with her.How hard is it to put mice together like that? Would she be really unhappy being by herself?A friend of mine said I could put mice and gerbils together-that's not true is it?

If we could organise transport for the mice babies on here I would happily take 4  Have a big tank for them to go in with 3 levels  Our gerbil didn't like it for some reason and just sulked in a corner.She's much happier in a barred cage.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Its usually not hard to intro female mice, especially if you are adding youngsters to her. If you let me know where you want the babies to come from and to I will do a thread in general for you asking for transport .


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Wendy's not exactly 'depressed' and lonely to the point where it's making her ill cuz she's never been with anyone else apart from a cagemate that fought with her and were split before being handed in. But...mice are highly social creatures so would prefer being in a group of possible, it makes quite a noticeable difference when they are in a group. I'm not sure whether she was supposedly the dominant 1 or not when she did have a cagemate.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Just thought I'd add that most of the single piggies at YSA now have friends .


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

polishrose said:


> A friend of mine said I could put mice and gerbils together-that's not true is it?
> ... Our gerbil didn't like it for some reason and just sulked in a corner.She's much happier in a barred cage.


Completely untrue. Adult gerbils can't even go with others without a splitcage - I'd hate to see what they'd do to a mouse and that is even if they had the same diet and habitat needs to make it worthwhile.

Does your gerbil have room to dig? that is essential for them - barred cages are no good unless they've got a tank underneath and a decent depth of substrate to give them burrowing room.

Re introducing new mice it is pretty easy, it is rare for it not to work at all - although I think sometimes you have to work at it a bit longer than others so Wendy might take a bit longer if she has been on her own for a while.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

polishrose said:


> Thank you.It's a bit risky getting them from a pet shop.
> The mice in those pics are gorgeous-some of them look like they're wearing knickers teehee


Well if you are interested, I have 28 babies  I need to emphasise though, these are not intentionally bred, and therefore not well bred mice. So these are not mice to be used in breeding programs. I am guessing you just want them as pets, so if so, then yes we can try set up a mouse run to you. I am in Essex. If you are interested then PM me


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Crittery said:


> Completely untrue. Adult gerbils can't even go with others without a splitcage - I'd hate to see what they'd do to a mouse and that is even if they had the same diet and habitat needs to make it worthwhile.
> 
> Does your gerbil have room to dig? that is essential for them - barred cages are no good unless they've got a tank underneath and a decent depth of substrate to give them burrowing room.
> 
> Re introducing new mice it is pretty easy, it is rare for it not to work at all - although I think sometimes you have to work at it a bit longer than others so Wendy might take a bit longer if she has been on her own for a while.


I'm glad I didn't try it then 

Yes she has been switched over to the gerbilarium 

Thanks for the info-I need to read up on mice


----------

